
Larry Ellison’s Cat Island - qzervaas
http://www.buzzfeed.com/andrewdalton/welcome-to-larry-ellisons-cat-island
======
andyjohnson0
Interesting quote:

 _" [...] Ellison’s relationship with his own cats was remarkable enough to
deserve two mentions in his 1997 biography The Difference Between God and
Larry Ellison (subtitle: “God Doesn’t Think He’s Larry Ellison”). Ellison’s
biographer, journalist Mike Wilson, relays a story told to him by Ellison’s
first wife, Adda Quinn. When Ellison’s cat Yitzhak died, Quinn said, he “took
off two weeks in mourning. He was nonfunctional.” In another anecdote, Ellison
tells Wilson he once returned home to find out his cat Clio died while he was
out of town on business. Ellison had the cat’s body exhumed so she could be
buried under her favorite tree."_

------
fluidcruft
I think we all see where this is going.

    
    
        [x] Evil
        [x] Volcanic island
        [x] Cats

~~~
kaonashi
He's just a simple product-driven CEO.

------
astazangasta
What's the difference between a billionaire and a king? The former "earned"
the right to rule the rest of us? This is a sad state for an alleged
democracy.

------
enraged_camel
I never thought I'd be upvoting a BuzzFeed article on Hacker News, but this
was surprisingly well-written and interesting. The best part:

 _" Since litter training is the only thing separating the sanctuary’s
residents from their feral cousins, one might wonder about logistics of
supplying all that kitty litter. Where do all these cats go to shit?

Here, Ellison’s predecessors have unknowingly left behind a solution: the
common but non-native Cook Island pines, which were imported to the island in
1911 by naturalist and rancher George Munro after he noticed the fog
condensing on the stubby needles of the lone pine outside his cabin and saw an
opportunity to solve the island’s fresh-water problem. Fast-forward a hundred
years and it turns out those needles, once dried out and mulched in a
woodchipper, are also great for soaking up cat piss."_

~~~
robotmlg
Buzzfeed News does some fantastic long-form reporting. I'm pretty sure they
take the money from all their clickbait listicles and use it to fund their
serious reporting.

Just don't read the comments...

------
ourmandave
Cat Island is cute, but Japan's Bunny Island is adorable.

[http://www.dailydot.com/lol/rabbit-island-
japan/](http://www.dailydot.com/lol/rabbit-island-japan/)

------
photosinensis
On the one hand, it sounds like a cool place to visit.

On the other hand, I'd have to give Larry Ellison money. And that just won't
do.

